# Sight fishing upper coast



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Had a great day yesterday with one of my regular customers Torrey. Started a little slow fishing a spot that had good schools a day earlier. Made a move and found steady action for the rest of the day. Saw a few good schools of reds and lots of cruising fish. Between Torrey and his buddy Toby, they landed 9 reds up to 25 inches.

The best part of the day was at the last spot, Torrey made a perfect cast at a big trout that we had spooked. It was a going away shot at an easy 50, and the big girl just attacked the fly. She was 27 inches but we didn't weigh her. She was released along with all of the reds to fight another day.

It's been good this summer but this fish is one that I have been working hard to put a customer on for several weeks.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

sweet!!!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

nice looking fish!!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice job!!!

Shallowist,
What boat & motor are you running?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Nothing gets my blood to boil like sight casting to large trout! The only cast they'll hit is the "perfect" one...way to go Torrey and Steve! It is extremely hard to pole-up on one of these girls

See you out at Bayland Community Center on the 27th for the 5th annual Texas Flyfishers Mini Expo. (er...was that SPAM?) I'll show you a great trout fly tied by John Carpenter. (Now I know that was SPAM!)

See Ya!


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Dukdogtx said:


> Nice job!!!
> 
> Shallowist,
> What boat & motor are you running?


I have an older Mitzi 17T. Great little boat!! With a grumpy old 60 Merc. She gets the job done.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Golden said:


> Nothing gets my blood to boil like sight casting to large trout! The only cast they'll hit is the "perfect" one...way to go Torrey and Steve! It is extremely hard to pole-up on one of these girls
> 
> See you out at Bayland Community Center on the 27th for the 5th annual Texas Flyfishers Mini Expo. (er...was that SPAM?) I'll show you a great trout fly tied by John Carpenter. (Now I know that was SPAM!)
> 
> See Ya!


Looking forward to the mini expo Mike! I will be there doing the casting demo and bring some flies that work well up here.


----------

